# Riding rails



## NorthCoastRider (Nov 19, 2012)

Leave them.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Depends on a few things. If you don't ride a lot of ice and this is a park/rail dedicated board then file the shit out of it. If you ride a lot of ice and/or take it all over the mountain then use a bevel with a light detune.


----------



## Joe Coffee (Dec 12, 2012)

yeah this is a dedicated park board. will my landings be washy though on jumps?


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Most likely. Depends on snow conditions and landings. Harder landings, you're gonna wash out more.

Like NE Rider said, I'd leave it the way it is.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Joe Coffee said:


> yeah this is a dedicated park board. will my landings be washy though on jumps?


You've got to give something up to get something in return. If you want to ride rails, you have to detune. Otherwise you will catch your edge, and getting thrown to the ground from the top of a rail is not fun. You'll obviously lose grip on hard pack, but I find your edges have an insignificant impact on landing jumps. Your boards edge profile would have more effect on your landing than the sharpness of the edge itself.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Be smart about it, detune where you won't affect your riding too much and light bevel the effective edge. As menitoned above your still giving up some edge on ice and shit but w/e, you said its dedicated to park so. As far as washing out, if you get good board and body control you should be fine anyways, I'd say that more to do with your ability than your edge.

This is what I do.

Tips get filed down to round and then tapered into a slight bevel where it meets the effective edge. I keep that bevel to the outsides of my bindings and then taper back into filed off at 45 between the bindings slightly, not crazy amount but a few light runs with a file at 45 so its not sharp at all.

I have no issues riding my board like this anywhere on the mountain but be very careful on ice. That being said, you gotta have razor sharp edges to hold on ice anyways so nobody is in a better situation lol, I personally have always hated sharp edges park or no park.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Casual said:


> Be smart about it, detune where you won't affect your riding too much and light bevel the effective edge. As menitoned above your still giving up some edge on ice and shit but w/e, you said its dedicated to park so. As far as washing out, if you get good board and body control you should be fine anyways, I'd say that more to do with your ability than your edge.
> 
> This is what I do.
> 
> ...


I agree. Play with different bevels and detune different parts of your board. It'll help add grip where you need it and get rid of it where you're most likely to catch.

I used to add a 3 degree base bevel and only detune between the bindings. But now I just bevel it and lightly detune the entire edge. No hang ups and not too rounded so it doesn't completely take away the edge.


----------

